# Any info would be appreciated...Europe...



## PooBean (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi everyone!

We are lucky enough to be living in Germany now. Hopefully we get to stay for another 3 - 4 years...if we hadn't used up all our luck already... ; )

I was kind of wondering...down the road, maybe we could get a puppy(over sized mini or small-ish standard poodle) within Germany or maybe from nearby country... I have no idea how much that might end up costing us or how to look for reputable/good breeders around here... If someone can point me the starting point/some direction for how to go about it, I would be very appreciative!

Do European poodles have different temperament than others like the ones from the US?? I would be happy if they have calm & relaxed personality who loves humans/dogs and not so much of those 'hunting' drives..... 

Any tips would be appreciated...thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The size you are looking for is called Klein in Europe, and is a recognised size. Have you looked at the German kennel club and poodle clubs?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

There are some remarkable Klein breeders in Europe. Let me round up my Klein FB friends and get you some names. If I do not post in a couple of days, just pm me and remind me?


----------



## PooBean (Mar 29, 2012)

@fjm

Thank you for your reply! 

Yes I was looking at poodle clubs and kennel clubs website but with not much luck...(language for one...) I could see kennel list but with language issue and me not having specific time frame, I thought I would just ask folks here if anyone know specific kennels which can communicate in English... 
Also if I can be honest...not knowing how much they cost is giving me pause....well at least, for now... That is half the reason why I am thinking of smaller poodles... (Are they going to differ a lot in price??) Compared to standards, what is the difference?? Is it only the size that separates them?? 

Thank you~!


----------



## PooBean (Mar 29, 2012)

@ArreauStandardPoodle

Thank you for your reply! (I am in no hurry! In fact, hubby will freak out if he finds out I am already starting this path...:beauty

If the price difference is pretty significant then I will consider klein pudel but I am for now, open to standard as well...(maybe once I find out if the traits are different then, I might have to narrow down but...)

I appreciate your help whenever you are available!

Thanks!


----------



## Marta Elmer (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi, ProoBean, here is what I know about it. Prices in Europe for a standard poodle puppy go between 1200 and 1500 euro, but almost in each litter there is one or more puppies which are not suitable for exhibitions, and they go for less. 

Klein poodle, or medium, which can be up to 45 cm tall, usually cost about 600 euro, or more if the puppies are from a famous parents. So, there is big difference in price. As for the character, good breeders in Europe usually put emphasis on character, and they will tell you what they expect from each litter. Sometimes they want to get calm, family dogs, sometimes they want to get working line, and they know what to expect. 

I had been looking for my poodles for years before I found Zorba, medium poodle, and recently Woodstock, standard poodle. Here is one like which maybe very useful: Pudelwelpen, Puppies - PLANET POODLE

I think that Germans have very good dogs, but I would recommend Czech Republic, which has long tradition in breeding poodles. 

Hope this helps, and please keep us updated about your search.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

My breeder added some Swedish dogs to her Standard breeding program to decrease COI. I'm sure there are many fine breeders of Poodles in Europe. Many of us will be envious if you get a real Klein Pudel. There are fewer than a handful of reputable breeders of that size in the States. I did not realize until a recent PF discussion, that tail cropping and dew claw removal are prohibited in Europe and other countries. You have probably already observed this. Hope your husband gets onboard with the puppy project.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Mediums are very popular in Europe, especially the Nordic countries, and breeders there typically know English pretty well--English is after all the the facto lingua franca when it comes to international poodlin' within the FCI. It's an average weekend to pop over the border to visit a show in a neighbouring country.

Denmark has had a deep drop in puppy births overall lately due to law changes, but Sweden is just a bit farther, teeming with good Mediums, and reachable by car via the strait-crossing bridge. Nordic kennels often have informative websites, but be aware that their puppies will cost way more than puppies in the US due to a number of factors.

You didn't say if you care about tail docking--many countries prohibit docking altogether although you have better chances getting a naturally shorter tail from such countries.

National Poodle clubs are a good place to look for kennels. They tend to keep lists of breeders sorted by size and colours, and have links to websites and contact info. My own research for the floof included a lot of looking at websites to get a basic gist of the breeders' breeding philosophy, history, breeding stock, stance on health issues and testing etc.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Here is another site that may be of help to you: poodles-in-scandinavia.com

If you might consider a Standard, Very-Merry in the Czech Republic has some remarkable dogs. I have imported two and am looking at another in about a year and a half.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Julia Radik at Chanson D'ETE in Estonia has INCREDIBLE Kleins. PHENOMENAL! Every time she posts pics on FB I ask her, with my fingers crossed if they are Standards.


----------

